# What would Boris say?



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm looking for some ideas and hopefully sound files that I can use with my Boris talking skull. I'm thinking about adding him to some sort of body and either hanging him up from shackles or have him standing/sitting near the entrance of my haunt.

Maybe have him say haunt rules, give verbal warnings, mumbling to himself, telling jokes or some form of entertainment as people wait to go in.

Any ideas or files you'd be willing to share? I'm running out of time.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Joker, 
Check out my web site http://www.discountvoiceovers.com/PreproducedVO.htm
There are plenty of good sound files for you to sample.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

I've got a few joke files that I borrowed from another site a while back and edited so that it was like my boris was a stand up comedian...a bad one. If you want them, PM me your email.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

To bad I cant make Hex tell jokes, in this pic he looks like he's at the Improv. I'll shoot you a pm.


----------

